# Can I Stand 16:10??



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My new 22 inch TV is 16:10, not 16:9. It was made by a computer monitor manufacturer (AOC.)

I had read on the web that some 19-inch models are 16:10, but I didn't know that some 22-inchers are, too. And I didn't notice the stretch in the store.

It was cheap and I'm satisfied with the picture except for the vertical stretch. I've read that this slight stretch does not bother most people. What do you guys think? Will I get used to it once I use it a while?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Is there a letterbox setting? At least the old, old analog sets had a vertical height control


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

There is not one mentioned in the manual. There is a menu setting called "width" that gets rid of some of the stretch on pillarbox SD, but it does nothing on HD signals.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> My new 22 inch TV is 16:10, not 16:9. ... I've read that this slight stretch does not bother most people. What do you guys think? Will I get used to it once I use it a while?


Yep, if you're not careful you'll get burned buying a 'Wider Screen' TV vs a Wide Screen TV. It would 'bug' me and there is no way I'd get use to it. Plus, the problem might be aggravated watching a wide aspect movie on Blu-ray.

--- CHAS


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My father has a Gateway 24 in monitor hooked to an H20 via component and it is spectacular. I haven't watched it enough to really see enough difference to matter. It may very well have some input adjustments, I'm not sure.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

As an update, I got my new HR22-100 today and connected it up, and I discovered that the AOC TV does indeed have a menu setting that puts black bars at the top and bottom, presenting a 16:9 image.

I don't know why I didn't find it before, but I didn't. 

It is certainly not spelled out in the manual.

Anyway, I'm now happily watching a 16:9 image! Thanks to everyone for the comments.


----------

